# Umzug von SATA SSD auf M.2 MVME SSD



## garv3 (29. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

mein System läuft gerade auf einer normalen SSD an SATA. Ich möchte aber nun auf eine M.2 NVME SSD umsteigen.

Die Problemstellung dabei: Ich möchte auf eine Neuinstallation verzichten.
Meine Dokumente und Anwendungen bzw. Apps liegen zum großen Teil allerdings nicht auf meinem Systemlaufwerk, sondern auf einer anderen SSD (D und einer weiteren HDD (E. Dies ist unterschiedlich gelöst. Programme wurden z.B. einfach auf den anderen Laufwerken installiert und Dokumente sind beispielsweise per Symlink verschoben.
Die System-SSD bootet per UEFI (GPT) und läuft im AHCI-Modus.

Nun stellt sich die Frage, wie ich das am besten angehe. Meine Idee dazu ist:
1. M.2 einbauen und Treiber installieren
2. System-SSD auf M.2 spiegeln
3. System-SSD ausbauen
4. Mit Windows Bootmedium starten
5. Laufwerksbuchstaben der M.2 auf C: ändern

So sollte meinem Verständnis nach doch alles laufen, oder? Problematisch sehe ich nur Schritt 5. Ich bin mir grad gar nicht sicher, ob ich die Laufwerksbuchstaben ändern kann, ohne das eigentliche System zu booten.
Weiterhin stellt sich die Frage, ob die Symlinks usw. dann auch noch funktionieren.

Hat jemand hiermit Erfahrungen?

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße
GaRv3


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. März 2019)

garv3 schrieb:


> mein System läuft gerade auf einer normalen SSD an SATA. Ich möchte aber nun auf eine M.2 NVME SSD umsteigen.


 Welchen Zweck hat die Aktion?


garv3 schrieb:


> 5. Laufwerksbuchstaben der M.2 auf C: ändern


 Brauchst Du nicht.
Bei geclonter Platte vergibt Windows für die erste aktive Partition das Laufwerk C:\.


----------



## takan (29. März 2019)

ich will dich nicht enttäuschen, aber man kann viel falsch machen und eventuell läuft dann was nicht. manchmal haben die hersteller wie samsung eine cloning software. zumindest lag die bei meiner sata ssd dabei und auch glabue bei der nvme ssd. 

treiber brauchst du zuerst nicht installieren (das ist eine perfomance sache)
spiegeln ist glaube das falsche wort, clonen.
und den laufwerksbuchstaben c vergibt windows glaube automatisch.

glaube weniger kopfschmerzen haste bei einer neuinstallation (geht bei mir recht zügig - 30 minunten mit treibern und updates max. - reine windows installation 2 zigarettenlängen bei mir und dabei rauche ich schon schnell )
vorraussetzung ist ein schneller usb 3.0 stick. dann geht es schnell. also hängt vom quellmedium ab.


----------



## garv3 (29. März 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Welchen Zweck hat die Aktion?


Hab auf meiner aktuellen SSD nur 115GB Speicher. Das reicht gerade so für das System. Deshalb hab ich ja auch alles mögliche ausgelagert.
Die kleine SSD soll einer Samsung 970 Evo Plus mit 2TB weichen. Auf lange Sicht sollen dann auch die anderen Laufwerke aus dem System.


----------



## IICARUS (29. März 2019)

Um was für ein SSD-M.2 handelt es sich? Denn sollte es eine Samsung sein kannst du denen ihr kostenloses Programm verwenden.
Habe ich schon mehrfach genutzt und es wird alle 1:1 kopiert und es wird alles wie zuvor weiter laufen. Buchstaben musst du nicht umstellen wird von sich selbst übernommen musst nur nach dem Klonen nur im Uefi schauen das dein neues Laufwerk dann vorne ansteht und davon gestartet wird.

Mit anderen Hersteller geht es so ähnlich, aber da musst selbst nach einem geeignetem Programm suchen.

@takan
Neu installieren geht schnell, aber oft hat man alles seinen Bedürfnisse angepasst und auch einiges eigerichtet und installiert und dann kann es gut möglich sein das bis alles wieder so drauf ist wie zuvor viel länger dauert.

Bei mir dauert das Setup mit der M.2 NVME sehr kurz.

Glaube letztens per USB Stick habe ich noch nichtmal eine halbe Stunde gebraucht.
Ich habe aber etwa 24 Stunden gebraucht bis ich alles wieder so eingerichtet hatte wie zuvor und noch Tage bis ich das letzte bisschen was ich anfangs nicht direkt mit eingerichtet habe auch wieder mit dabei habe. Mittlerweile habe ich sogar ein Täglichen Backup mit am laufen so das sollte was passieren ich mein komplettes System innerhalb von nur 30 min wieder auf dem Zeitpunkt des letzten Backups habe.


----------



## garv3 (29. März 2019)

takan schrieb:


> glaube weniger kopfschmerzen haste bei einer neuinstallation (geht bei mir recht zügig - 30 minunten mit treibern und updates max. - reine windows installation 2 zigarettenlängen bei mir und dabei rauche ich schon schnell )
> vorraussetzung ist ein schneller usb 3.0 stick. dann geht es schnell. also hängt vom quellmedium ab.



Windows ist bei mir auch in ein paar Minuten installiert. Die ganzen Anwendungen, Spiele, Projekte etc. dann wieder aus der Cloud zu laden und zu konfigurieren dauert aber ewig. Hinzu kommt der Terror mit Export und Import aller Einstellungen aus diversen Programmen, E-Mail-Konten usw.
Und erst die 60GB OneDrive-Daten. Entwicklungsumgebungen neu konfigurieren und die Konfiguration der Windows-Installation sind auch nicht mal eben gemacht.
Das ist selbst mit meiner 400Mbit/s-Anbindung dann wieder locker ein Tag.

Ich hab hier halt keine 0815-Installation.


----------



## garv3 (29. März 2019)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Um was für ein SSD-M.2 handelt es sich? Denn sollte es eine Samsung sein kannst du denen ihr kostenloses Programm verwenden.
> Habe ich schon mehrfach genutzt und es wird alle 1:1 kopiert und es wird alles wie zuvor weiter laufen. Buchstaben musst du nicht umstellen wird von sich selbst übernommen musst nur nach dem Klonen nur im Uefi schauen das dein neues Laufwerk dann vorne ansteht und davon gestartet wird.


Wenn die Tools von Samsung so gut funktionieren, sollte ich ja keine Probleme beim Umzug haben. Das hört sich doch gut an


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. März 2019)

garv3 schrieb:


> Windows ist bei mir auch in ein paar Minuten installiert. Die ganzen Anwendungen, Spiele, Projekte etc. dann wieder aus der Cloud zu laden und zu konfigurieren dauert aber ewig.


 Deswegen hat man eine kleine Systemplatte und eine große Datenplatte.

Etwas anderes würde mir nie einfallen.

Und die Sicherung ist auch einfacher:
Ein Systemimage und eine Datensicherung.

Wenn die große SSD mal komplett abstürzt, gibt es feuchte Augen ohne Komplettimage.

Wenn meine 850er Samsung mal den Geist aufgibt, ist das ganze in 20 min wieder lauffähig hergestellt.

Und die Datenrettung einer SSD ist fast unmöglich wegen der blockweisen Datenverwaltung.

P.S.: Die Übertaktung würde ich beim Clonen rausnehmen.


----------



## garv3 (29. März 2019)

Naja, Daten an sich sind bei mir kein Risiko. Hab eh von allem Backups in der Cloud. Und die Daten, welche nicht zeitkritisch sind, bleiben eh auf meiner anderen Platte.
Aber was bringt es mir, wenn alle Anwendungen auf einer anderen Platte installiert sind? Sobald ich das System neu aufsetzen muss, muss ich auch alle Anwendungen neu installieren.  Das sind eben nicht einfach nur Daten, die irgendwo in nem Ordner liegen. Alle Registry-Einträge sind dann ja auch futsch.
Klar, mit einem System-Image geht das, aber ganz ehrlich: Wie oft geht mal so ne Platte hops? Ist mir in den letzten 25 Jahren vielleicht zwei mal passiert. Und dann kann ich auch einen Tag für die Neuinstallation aufwenden. Wenn die Datenplatte hops geht, kommt halt ne neue rein und die Daten werden wieder aus der Cloud geladen.
Hab hier auch noch ein NAS mit 2TB rumstehen, aber ehrlich gesagt brauche ich kein lokales Backup. Allein dass das Teil die ganze Zeit läuft, Strom verbraucht und vielleicht alle 10 Jahre mal wirklich gebraucht wird. Dazu dann immer warten, bis das Backup durchgelaufen ist... Dann doch lieber mal nen Tag investieren.

Die Übertaktung ist extrem stabil. Konnte bisher selbst mit fiesesten Stresstests keinerlei Abstürze oder Datenverlust erzwingen. Aber ich kann für die paar Minuten zur Sicherheit ja auch mal ein paar hundert MHz runter gehen.


----------



## takan (29. März 2019)

garv3 schrieb:


> Windows ist bei mir auch in ein paar Minuten installiert. Die ganzen Anwendungen, Spiele, Projekte etc. dann wieder aus der Cloud zu laden und zu konfigurieren dauert aber ewig. Hinzu kommt der Terror mit Export und Import aller Einstellungen aus diversen Programmen, E-Mail-Konten usw.
> Und erst die 60GB OneDrive-Daten. Entwicklungsumgebungen neu konfigurieren und die Konfiguration der Windows-Installation sind auch nicht mal eben gemacht.
> Das ist selbst mit meiner 400Mbit/s-Anbindung dann wieder locker ein Tag.
> 
> Ich hab hier halt keine 0815-Installation.



cloud 
wieso keine hdd als backup?190-200mb/s lesend sind keine seltenheit wenns nicht fragmentiert ist.
spät wenn dir ein windows update das windows komplett zerschießt biste am fixen ganze zeit beschäftigt (solange sowas geht) oder guckst in die röhre wenn beim wiederherstellen was schief geht.
und ich versuch alle meine "apps" portable zu installieren außer den browser. der synced ganz gut mit dem firefox konto bisher.


----------



## garv3 (29. März 2019)

Cloud, weil ich meine Daten auf unterschiedlichsten Systemen brauche. Ich habe nicht nur diesen Rechner, sondern auch noch mein Surface, Mac Book Pro, Laptop usw.. Auch auf dem Handy möchte ich auf die meisten der Daten zugreifen können. Außerdem: Stichwort "dezentrale Datensicherung" 
Meine Anwendungen (IDEs, Engines, Games usw.) gibt es zu 99% nicht als Portables. Das würde auch einfach nicht funktionieren. Und bei Anwendungen, die es unterstützen (wie Firefox), nutze ich natürlich auch Syn-Funktionen. Die meisten Projekte sind im GIT oder anderen CVS-Systemen. Das ist dann aber ja auch wieder die Cloud.
Ganz ehrlich - der Mehraufwand eines lokalen Backups lohnt sich wirklich nicht.


----------



## fotoman (29. März 2019)

takan schrieb:


> ich will dich nicht enttäuschen, aber man kann viel  falsch machen und eventuell läuft dann was nicht.


Dann bin ich  ja froh, das nicht vorher gelesen zu haben.
M.2 NVMe SSD eingebaut
Win10 Bootpartition (auf einer alten 160GB SATA SSD) mit Macrium Reflect Free auf die neue SSD gepielt
PC herunter gefahren
SATA SSD abgeklemmt
PC wieder anschalten, u.U. noch im BIOS auf die neue SSD als 1. Bootmedium umschalten
Win10 startet (für mich eher unerwartet) ohne jedes Problem und läuft seit Wochen fehlerfrei.

Bei Bedarf hätte ich die Größe der Bootpartition noch anpassen können, bevor die restlichen 1,7TB der M.2 SSD zu einer weiteren Datenpartition wurden.



garv3 schrieb:


> Klar, mit einem System-Image geht das, aber ganz ehrlich: Wie oft geht mal so ne Platte hops?


Mit einem nicht verkonfigurierten Win10 Home potetiell alle 6 Monate, mit Pro "nur" alle 12  Mir ist die Sicherheit die 50€ für ein 1 TB 2,5" HDD und den (unbeaufsichtigte) Zeitaufwand jedenfalls für alle meine Windows-Geräte wert. Das spart mir auch die Archivierung von diversen Treibern, die Windows dann für ein Tablet oder schon nur den Intel-Netzwerkchip des PCs nicht mitliefert. Oder gar von Programmen, die es heute garnicht mehr gibt.



garv3 schrieb:


> Ist mir in den letzten 25 Jahren vielleicht zwei mal passiert.


Selbst bei den zweimal (einmal Win7 Update, einmal defekter SSD-Controller) fand ich es viel angenehmer, mein Backup zurück zu spielen als neu zu installieren und zwei Tage lang zu konfigurieren.



garv3 schrieb:


> Wenn die Datenplatte hops geht, kommt halt ne neue rein und die Daten werden wieder aus der Cloud geladen.


Dann  hast Du entweder FTTH mit einem GBit Anschluss oder fast keine Daten. Meine derzeit knapp 2 TB an Daten auf den Daten-SSDs wollte ich nicht per VDSL 100 zurück spielen, das geht lokal von der 100€ HDD viel schneller. Da muss auch nichts andauernd laufen, selbst mein NAS läuft nur, wenn ich es benötige.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn die große SSD mal komplett abstürzt,  gibt es feuchte Augen ohne Komplettimage.


Nein. Die 160GB  Systempartition wird aus dem Image zurück gespielt, die rechstlichen 1,7  TB an Daten (wenn sie denn voll wäre) aus dem lokalen Backup. Die paar  daten, die nicht im (autoamtischen) Backup sind, sind auch nicht  wichtig.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. März 2019)

garv3 schrieb:


> Aber was bringt es mir, wenn alle Anwendungen auf einer anderen Platte installiert sind? Sobald ich das System neu aufsetzen muss, muss ich auch alle Anwendungen neu installieren.  .


Nein.
Bei mir liegen sehr viele Programme auf der Partition E: ohne Probleme beim Systemrücksichern.


garv3 schrieb:


> Alle Registry-Einträge sind dann ja auch futsch. .


Die werden doch rückgesichert, wo ist das Problem?


garv3 schrieb:


> Klar, mit einem System-Image geht das, aber ganz ehrlich: Wie oft geht mal so ne Platte hops? .


 Schon mal was von Windows 10 gehört?


garv3 schrieb:


> und die Daten werden wieder aus der Cloud geladen.


 Meine Daten kommen in keine Cloud .


garv3 schrieb:


> Dazu dann immer warten, bis das Backup durchgelaufen ist...


Die paar Minuten?


garv3 schrieb:


> Die Übertaktung ist extrem stabil.


 Besonders beim Clonen mache Ausnahmen von der Regel Spaß.


----------



## garv3 (29. März 2019)

@wuselsurfer:
Die ersten beiden Kommentare in deinem letzten Post hatte ich ja bereits im dritten Zitat des selben Posts beantwortet.

Also ich hatte bisher erst ein mal Probleme bei einem Update von Windows 10 und die waren mit nem Bootmedium extrem schnell behoben. Meist funktioniert das Wiederherstellen der vorigen Version ja doch ziemlich gut. Diese Sicherung sollte man natürlich aktiviert haben. Allerdings muss diese nicht auf einem anderen Laufwerk liegen.
Das einzige, wofür ein komplettes Backup auf einem anderen lokalen Laufwerk wirklich sinnvoll ist, ist der tatsächliche Tot des Datenträgers. Also wenn die Platte physisch den Geist aufgibt. Alles andere lässt sich wieder fixen.

Ich verstehe ja, dass es sinnvoll ist, regelmäßig Backups des Systems zu machen, aber die Frage ist halt, wie wichtig es einem ist. Da mein System generell sehr stabil läuft und ich diese Art von Ausfällen nahezu nie hatte, sehe ich die Notwendigkeit BEI MIR einfach nicht. Alle wichtigen Daten sind halt auch dezentral gesichert.

Und davon ab: Eine zweite Platte im selben System ist kein sinnvolles Backup. Selbst ein weiteres System (z.B. ein NAS) für das Backup ist nur bedingt sinnvoll. Ein Backup ergibt erst dann wirklich Sinn, wenn es dezentral - also physisch an einem relativ weit entfernten Ort - liegt. Und da kommt wieder die Coud ins Spiel. Ich kann auch theoretisch ein inkrementelles Backup in der Cloud einrichten. Das geht bei einer anständigen Internetverbindung (und die hab ich ja) relativ fix und ist dann wirklich sicher.

Ich hatte z.B. mal bei meiner Tante ein automatisches Backup auf einer zweiten Festplatte eingerichtet. Das hat regelmäßig das komplette System gesichert. Dann ist bei ihr aber irgendwann das Mainboard abgeraucht und hat es geschafft, beide Festplatten zu frittieren. Da hat das Backup leider gar nichts gebracht.


----------



## garv3 (29. März 2019)

Aber um mal alle Verfechter des Backups zufrieden zu stellen, hier mal mein Plan:


1. System-SSD (ca. 115GB) wird auf die 2TB EVO geklont.
2. System-SSD wird entfernt.
3. System-Partition wird auf 500 GB erweitert, um dort auch die wichtigsten Programme direkt installieren zu können.
4. Die Restlichen 1,5TB der EVO werden als zweite Partition für weniger wichtige Programme sowie Spiele genutzt.
5. Die zweite SSD wird entfernt.
6. Alle Dateien liegen auf der vorhandenen HDD und werden automatisch in der Cloud gesichert.
7. Die System-Partition wird regelmäßig inkrementell auf der HDD gesichert und somit auch in der Cloud.

Somit habe ich ein wunderbar schnelles System und ein lokales UND dezentrales Backup.
Lediglich die Installationen auf der zweiten Partition der EVO sind dann nicht gesichert, aber das sind dann in erster Linie Spiele. Die kann man bei Bedarf ja problemlos neu installieren.

Easy going...


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (29. März 2019)

Meine 970 evo sieht als Systemplatte stabilitätstechnisch kein Land gegen meine 850 Pro. Bin mal gespannt, was du über die Evo Plus berichten kannst.
Als Spieleplatte/für manche Anwendungen taugt die 970 evo wiederum besser, da diese schneller ist und bessere Zugriffszeiten hat.


----------



## garv3 (29. März 2019)

Joah, wird noch ein paar Tage dauern. Die 2TB-Variante ist ja noch nicht wirklich verfügbar.


----------



## fotoman (30. März 2019)

garv3 schrieb:


> Aber um mal alle Verfechter des Backups zufrieden  zu stellen, hier mal mein Plan:


Mir ist es vollkommen egal, ob Du  Backups erstellst oder nicht. Es ist weder mein System noch bin ich dafür verantwortlich.



garv3 schrieb:


> Meist funktioniert das Wiederherstellen der vorigen Version ja doch ziemlich gut.


Ziemlich gut reicht mir halt nicht. Lieber vorher ein Image erstellen lassen und dann ein garantiert und fehlerfrei laufendes System zurück spielen können wie mich auf ein "ziemlich gutes" Recovery von Microsoft zu verlassen oder mich bei einem HW-Defekt wieder 2-3 Tage mit der Installation und Konfguration des Systems zu beschäftigen.

Was ist eine "anständige" Internetverbindug? Ich habe letztes Wochenende 200 GB an Bildern aufgenommen, da hat schon das Backup auf dem NAS (nur per GBit Lan angebunden) gut 35 Minuten gedauert (in der Zeit war das Lan quasi tot). Mit 40 MBit/s Upload (real 4 MByte/s, auch mein FTTH-Anbieter verkauft mir nicht mehr) dauert das mind. 15 Stunden. Will ich Montags dann noch Homeoffice machen, sind es eher 30 Stunden Uploadzeit.

Das ganze gibt mir dann max. die selben techische Sicherheit wie eine nicht angeschlossene Backup-HDD. Die Datensicherheit ist (ohne eigene Verschlüsselung) sogar noch bedeutend geringer.

Kein Cloud-Hersteller (mit Angeboten für den Privatbereich) garantiert die Wiederherstellbarkeit der Daten. Sie garantieren noch nicht einmal die Verfügbarekeit des Services zu ähnlichen Preisen wie heute in ein paar Jahren (siehe MS mit der Einstellung des unlimitierten Angebotes, Crashplan hat auch aufgegeben oder alternativ die Preise massiv erhöht). Und wenn man von den 0,2% Datenausfall bei Amazon 2011 oder Google 2015 betroffen war, ist es einem auch egal, dass es vorher und nachher keine Meldungen mehr zu ähnlicher Schlamperei gab.



> Dazu dann immer warten, bis das Backup durchgelaufen ist...


Wer wartet da? Das Image läuft bei Bedarf im Hintergrund, aktuelle Daten werden bein Shutdown automatisch gesichert. Einzige Ausnahme sind solche Dinge wie die 200 GB an neuen Daten, die ich sofort gesichert haben wollte.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Meine 970 evo sieht als Systemplatte  stabilitätstechnisch kein Land gegen meine 850 Pro.


Was soll das  bedeuten? Meine 970 Evo 1TB läuft bisher (als Zweitlaufwerk mit gut 500 GB an VMs) genauso  problemlos und anscheinend ohne Datenfehlen wie die 3-5 Jahre  alten SATA SSDs im alten PC.

Da ich bisher mit 6 TB Schreibleistung pro Jahr auf den SSDs locker  ausgekommen bin, werde ich weder die 600 TBW der 970 EVO 1TB noch die  400 TBW der Intel 660p 2TB jemals auch nur ansatzweise erreichen.

Wenn eine der SSDs Datenausfälle haben sollte, wird entweder der Fehler behoben oder sie fliegt raus.


----------



## IICARUS (30. März 2019)

Bei mir laufen die Backups auch im Hintergrund und meist bekomme ich gar nichts davon mit und selbst wenn das Backup manuell starte kann ich es im Hintergrund laufen lassen. Bei mir wird aber keine Datenverbindung aufgebaut, da ich dazu ein Festplatte im Rechner mit verbaut habe. Ein NAS habe ich mir zwar auch schon überlegt aber immer wieder verwiesen da es sich wegen dem bisschen bei uns mit 3 Rechner nicht lohnt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. März 2019)

garv3 schrieb:


> Meist funktioniert das Wiederherstellen der vorigen Version ja doch ziemlich gut.


Genau das funktioniert bei Windows 10 manchmal gar nicht.



garv3 schrieb:


> Und davon ab: Eine zweite Platte im selben System ist kein sinnvolles Backup.


Hat ja auch niemand behauptet.

Aber wenn C:\ komplett abraucht, ist es sehr nützlich, wenn nicht alles auf der gleichen Platte (nicht Partition) liegt.
Hab ich schon hunderte male erlebt im Service.



garv3 schrieb:


> Selbst ein weiteres System (z.B. ein NAS) für das Backup ist nur bedingt sinnvoll. Ein Backup ergibt erst dann wirklich Sinn, wenn es dezentral - also physisch an einem relativ weit entfernten Ort - liegt.


 Ich sehe das etwas anders, aber es sind DEINE  Daten.

Ich habe zwei externe HDs, die nur zur Sicherung mit dem PC verbunden werden und nur nacheinander.

Meine wichtigen Daten kommen in keine Cloud .



garv3 schrieb:


> Dann ist bei ihr aber irgendwann das Mainboard abgeraucht und hat es geschafft, beide Festplatten zu frittieren. Da hat das Backup leider gar nichts gebracht.


 Ist mir bisher in den Letzten 35 Jahren ein mal passiert.

Selbst dann waren noch Daten lesbar mit Spezialprogrammen, trotz teilweise zerstörter FAT.
Das hat zwar einen Tag gedauert, brachte aber um die 10 GB wieder zurück.

Zu Deinem Umbau-Plan:


> 3. System-Partition wird auf 500 GB erweitert


Wie machst Du das?
Weshalb erfolgt VOR dem Umbau keine Komplettsicherung (System+ Daten)?

Viel Spaß beim Umbau.


----------



## IICARUS (30. März 2019)

Mit Windows eigenes Wiederherstellung hat es bei mir auch noch nie geklappt, ich nutze neuerdings seit etwa einem Jahr das Ashampoo Backup.
Damit klappt das Wiederherstellen sehr gut zum letztem Zeitpunkt der Sicherung. Das Backup erstellt auch 1:1 Kopien inkl. aller Partitionen.


----------



## garv3 (1. September 2019)

Hallo noch mal!

Die EVO Plus ist nun endlich unterwegs.
Ich möchte dann meine Systempartition darauf klonen und auf den gesamten Speicherplatz erweitern. Somit hätte ich dann meine alte, kleine SSD "ersetzt".

Nun folgt aber das Problem des Umzugs aller anderen Anwendung auf dieses Laufwerk.
Aktuell habe ich Windows auf der System-SSD ( C: ), zeitkritische Programme auf der zweiten SSD ( D: ) und zeitunkritische Programme sowie Dateien auf einer HDD ( E: ).
Mein Ziel ist, alle Programme und Spiele auf die neue EVO ( dann C: ) umzuziehen. Die wichtigsten Dateien, auf die ich häufig zugreife, sollen dann auf meine alten SSDs im RAID-Verbund.  Nur die Dokumente, welche zwar viel Speicher belegen, aber keine schnellen Datenraten oder kurzen Zugriffszeiten benötigen, sollen auf der HDD bleiben.

Also aktuell:
C: / SSD 1: Windows
D: / SSD 2: wichtige Programme
E: / HDD: weitere Programme + Daten

Gewünscht:
C: / EVO: Windows + alle Programme
D: / SSD 1 + SSD 2: wichtige Daten
E: / HDD: weitere Daten

Der Umzug der Systempartition sollte per klonen ja kein Problem sein. Die Frage ist halt, wie ich alle installierten Programme, Spiele etc. auf die EVO bekomme. Da ist der Umzug ja leider nicht so einfach, wie bei Dokumenten.
Gibt es hierfür vielleicht ein Tool, das installierte Programme von einem Laufwerk auf das andere umziehen und alle Einträge der Registry usw. ändern kann?

Vielen Dank!

P.S.
Ein Backup von C: und D: wird dann regelmäßig inkrementell auf E: erstellt und zusammen mit den anderen Daten auf E: nochmal extern gespeichert.


----------



## Medikit (4. September 2019)

schau dir mal die Migrationssoftware von Samsung an, die ermöglicht so einiges

Wie kann ich mein Betriebssystem auf eine SSD klonen?  | Samsung Service DE


----------



## garv3 (4. September 2019)

Ja, die habe ich jetzt auch benutzt, um Windows umzuziehen. Das hat soweit einwandfrei funktioniert.
Jetzt bin ich dabei, die Windows Store Apps, bei denen es möglich ist, zu verschieben.

Ich frage mich halt, ob es auch eine Möglichkeit gibt, x86-Anwendungen zu verschieben...


----------



## garv3 (6. September 2019)

Ich habe jetzt alle Anwendungen (teils manuell) umgezogen.
Das System läuft super, aber bei einer Sache bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher: Läuft die EVO mit voller Geschwindigkeit und klaut sie der Grafikkarte auch keine PCIe-Lanes bzw. -Durchsatz?

Die EVO sitzt im M.2_2 des Fatal1ty Z370 Gaming K6. Die Lane-Aufteilung wird vom Hersteller wie folgt Beschrieben:
"M2_2, SATA3_4 and SATA3_5 share lanes. If either one of them is in use, the others will be disabled."
Das scheint soweit auch korrekt zu sein, da Laufwerke an SATA3_4 und SATA3_5 nicht erkannt werden. Irgendwie leuchtet mir das nicht 100%ig ein, da die SATA-Ports ja über SATA laufen und nicht über PCIe. Ich vermute aber, dass die physischen Lanes sowohl für PCIe als auch SATA genutzt werden. Soweit, so gut...

Nun die Frage, ob NVMe an dem M.2_2 irgendwie Performanceeinbußen für die Grafikkarte im PCIe x16 Slot (PCIe2) bedeuten kann. Mir ist nichts derartiges aufgefallen, aber ich möchte einfach sicher gehen. Schließlich sind die Aufteilungen der Lanes je nach MB ja sehr schwer zu durchschauen.
Kann ich davon ausgehen, dass die Lanes des M.2_2 und PCIe2 hier physisch getrennt sind und sich nicht in die Quere kommen, wenn der Hersteller keine anderen Angaben macht?

Ich hoffe, jemand hat hierzu Erfahrungen. Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2019)

Die Lanes holt sich die M.2 vom Chipsatz. Da aber nicht ausreichend für alle Geräte Lanes vorhanden sind, muss eben hier und da was abgeschaltet werden.
Mit der Grafikkarte hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## garv3 (6. September 2019)

Wenn es in diesem Fall definitiv nichts mit der GraKa zu tun hat, bin ich ja zufrieden. Es ist aber nun mal Fakt, dass sich die M.2-Slots auf manchen Boards Lanes mit den anderen PCIe-Slots teilen. Ich würde halt gern sicherstellen, dass das bei diesem Board nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## IICARUS (6. September 2019)

Aber nur mit manchen AMD Systeme, bei Intel gibt es das nicht, da teilt sich kein M.2 die Lan mit dem PCIE Slots der Grafikkarte. 
Hier fallen manchmal SATA Ports weg.


----------



## garv3 (6. September 2019)

Das stimmt so leider nicht ganz.
Auch bei Intel teilt sich häufig der eine oder andere PCIe-Slot Lanes mit einem M.2-Slot.
Z.B. teilt sich beim Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7 der unterste PCIe-Slot seine Lanes mit dem unteren M.2-Slot. Die sind in diesem Fall beide an der PCH angebunden.

Ich gehe - wie gesagt - auch davon aus, dass die beiden PCIe x16 Slots meines Boards direkt an der CPU und nicht an der PCH hängen. Aber sicher bin ich mir da halt nicht...


----------



## IICARUS (7. September 2019)

Bin vom ersten Slot ausgegangen wo auch die Grafikkarte normalerweise drin steckt, denn das untere wird bei mir sogar komplett abgeschaltet, da teilt sich noch nicht mal was. Aber mit dem ersten Slot wo die Grafikkarte drin steckt wird nichts weg genommen und genau das passiert bei manchen AMD Boards. Wie bereits geschrieben wird mit Intel vom ersten Slot nichts abgezweigt.

Bei meinem Asrock was ich zuvor hatte wurden jeweils immer zwei SATA Anschlüsse pro M.2 genommen.


----------



## garv3 (7. September 2019)

Ja, das gleiche passiert bei meinem Board auch. Wenn das alles ist, bin ich zufrieden.


----------

